# "Verizon Wireless" header in notification bar/lock screen



## WusteHase (Sep 27, 2011)

With my D2 I could change this at will, is it possible to do the same thing on the Bionic? I haven't been able to find any settings for it in Rom Manager, am I not looking in the right place? Thanks for any help!


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

It's hard bc all info is on sim card


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

WusteHase said:


> With my D2 I could change this at will, is it possible to do the same thing on the Bionic? I haven't been able to find any settings for it in Rom Manager, am I not looking in the right place? Thanks for any help!


The only way I have found is this:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...e-how-change-verizon-wireless-lockscreen.html


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

I was able to change mine using the pull down editor in the Root Tools app.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"fatpomp said:


> I was able to change mine using the pull down editor in the Root Tools app.


Mine like everyone elses reverted after a reboot or 2. If you got it to stick using root tools cherish it.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Root tools works on the Bionic?

Maybe I should've looked two posts up...lol


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Root tools works on the Bionic?
> 
> Maybe I should've looked two posts up...lol


Make sure to get the correct one. It was updated yesterday as deodexed with 1% batt mod by nitroglycerin33. All in one package with a lockscreen image also.


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

DroidJunk said:


> Make sure to get the correct one. It was updated yesterday as deodexed with 1% batt mod by nitroglycerin33. All in one package with a lockscreen image also.


Is there a file location repository or a link for that APK? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

BlackDeath said:


> Is there a file location repository or a link for that APK? Thanks in advance.


The link above by nrage23 is correct.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidJunk said:


> Make sure to get the correct one. It was updated yesterday as deodexed with 1% batt mod by nitroglycerin33. All in one package with a lockscreen image also.


jrummy's root tools app was updated yesterday? My market doesn't have any indication that I have an update for that app?

So root tools can change my pulldown text on my Bionic now??


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

TeeX: Dont know about root tools.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidJunk said:


> TeeX: Dont know about root tools.


oh sorry DJ- I thought your earlier response was in reference to root tools getting an update. Misunderstood


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

TeeX said:


> jrummy's root tools app was updated yesterday? My market doesn't have any indication that I have an update for that app?
> 
> So root tools can change my pulldown text on my Bionic now??


It worked for me, but others have said it won't stick for them after a couple reboots.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> It worked for me, but others have said it won't stick for them after a couple reboots.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


yeah, and I've read where it stuck some in a bootloop. I'm not really wanting to chance it regardless. I'll just wait for a common solution to change the pulldown. Not a big thing


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think an easy solution will be found. Looking at GB code the spn (carrierlabel) is pulled from the sim card. I have found a second method, but it still requires a recompiled systemui and then a hex edit of resources.arsc in framework-res. This method is limited to replacing "(No Service)" which is only 12 characters. I personally think the image addition offers more.

Just my opinion.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Oops









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

moosc said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the galaxy settings in your status drop down on a Bionic? If so, how?

sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

The sim card has got to be the culprit on the Bionic. I had tried changing the Carrier title with Root Tools and it never took so I pulled my framework-res.apk to try and manually set the new title in the eri.xml and sure enough the eri.xml already had what I put in with Root Tools. This may be a challenge to really change the carrier name since the Bionic requires the sim. 

sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

No its widgetsoid app


Tepes said:


> Do you have the galaxy settings in your status drop down on a Bionic? If so, how?
> 
> sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

Tepes said:


> Do you have the galaxy settings in your status drop down on a Bionic? If so, how?
> 
> sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


Its comming soon. I have it done as of yesterday evening. I want to tweak it a bit. Be looking for it.

View attachment 5265


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

DJ-What happened to being able to change colors in the status bar? Did you release it and I missed it or are you doing 1 big release with the status bar widgets ported over? Want to make sure I have everything that's out bc I'm looking forward to all of them. Thanks.


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> DJ-What happened to being able to change colors in the status bar? Did you release it and I missed it or are you doing 1 big release with the status bar widgets ported over? Want to make sure I have everything that's out bc I'm looking forward to all of them. Thanks.


I got a little sidetracked with this and was hoping to put it all out at one time. Very close to being ready. Today or tomorrow. Trying to prevent from updating a bunch. As of now if you can compile I has the easy color change stuff, but with the addition of the power control I want to get that put in there. Also have systemui.apk comipled with stock/black bar and clock/no clock. Last is the framework which hasnt changed.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great!! Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

DroidJunk said:


> Its comming soon. I have it done as of yesterday evening. I want to tweak it a bit. Be looking for it.
> 
> View attachment 5265


That will be awesome! Kudos to you. Looking forward to this.

sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

Tepes said:


> That will be awesome! Kudos to you. Looking forward to this.
> 
> sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


Check on MDW Bionic Mods forum.


----------

